# GPU-Z and EVGA 1070Ti FTW2 (iCX)



## Kbird (Jun 3, 2018)

This is a 2 fan model of the 1070Ti , GPUZ 2.8 and 2.9 report a middle Fan with no RPM and a Right Fan but not Left Fan and since they can be unlinked , having seperate fan curves, having both monitored/displayed would be Ideal.

KB


----------



## therealmeep (Jun 3, 2018)

My 1080ti ftw3 did the same thing, it's just one of those things about these cards, though wiz implemented the icx sensors so I don't know why we don't have both (or all 3) fan tachs.


----------



## Kbird (Jun 4, 2018)

I am guessing the Left, Right, Middle designation is just how EVGA does it and on my 1070Ti the Middle Fan / header is not used , and after looking into it more while Un-linking the Fans in PXOC, I see GPU-Z is actually reporting the GPU Fan Tach as the Main Fanspeed Sensor and the Power Fan ( RH Fan for VRMs etc) is listed seperately as it should be , I was just expecting to see them listed as Left/Right in the Sensor Window. GPU-Z having a Middle Fan Sensor available showing no reading was what confused me , I thought the GPU Fan wasn't being reported but I guess it is there for Cards with the 3 Fan Sensors enabled / used like yours.

HWInfo64 is reporting Both now too, in a second section Under GPU , in the Main section for the GPU it only shows the GPU Fan RPM.

KB.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2018)

Remind me in two weeks, when I'm back from computex and vacation


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2018)

@Kbird could you post a screenshot of the first and second tab of GPU-Z ?


----------



## Kbird (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi W1zzard, thanks for getting back to this but I actually sent the Card to EVGA yesterday for RMA as it was not waking my monitors from sleep and Full Off properly and having occasional "black outs" in use , and suspect I won't have it returned for the next 7-10 Days , but will be happy to do that when I have it again if you think you still need to see it then ?

As mentioned in post #3 , I now think it was more of a perception thing on my end , i.e. what I expected and how it is implemented on the 1070Ti as it only has the 2 fans not 3, but the 3rd Fan is still reported at 0 RPM in GPUz.

Thanks KB.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's a picture of my 1080ti, my gpu has a block on it so unfortunately we can't see individual fan rpm, but from what I'm gathering from watching the GN teardown of the 1070Ti FTW and what you have been saying is that there's a sensor reported that is not physically on the board, (On GN's teardown I only saw 2 fan headers, not 3) and this is being reported in the middle fan tach.


----------



## Kbird (Jul 19, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> @Kbird could you post a screenshot of the first and second tab of GPU-Z ?



Hi , just got my 1070Ti back from RMA so here are the TAB Pics but reading the post above the 1070Ti has a sensor reported that isn't on the Board apparently. So I will just disable that sensor display. Thanks for GPUz BTW.


----------

